# Best Looking Piranha?



## RedSoxfan (Apr 7, 2010)

I know beauty is in the eyes of the beholder,but i would like your opinions on what is the best looking Pianha.Me i am prejudiced i will stick with the Gold Piranha.


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

ruby red spilo


----------



## Hogdog (Feb 1, 2010)

It has to be either the Piraya or Gibbus for me.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

S. geryi FTW


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Piraya......


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

bigshawn said:


> Piraya......


Manny or piraya for colour and a mass black rhom (not diamond) for pure sexiness and awe


----------



## Astus (May 16, 2010)

I love the violet line on the Geryi and the fact you can shoal them together.







It's a shame they're so hard to get.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2010)

S. Geryi and a Piraya is a close 2nd


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Geryi for sure then a large Manny


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

For best looking Piranha, the gold medal goes to the Piranhas in the new movie "Piranha 3D".


















Enough said.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I love the look of piraya. Gorgeous coloring and brightness.


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

HGI said:


> For best looking Piranha, the gold medal goes to the Piranhas in the new movie "Piranha 3D".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think thats a rhom ^ lol


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

MACULATUS then Spilo


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

They all have their own beauty.I couldnt pick just one!


----------



## duster1971 (Jan 23, 2010)

If I had to pick it wuld be gold dimond rhom


----------



## caribemob (Jan 14, 2008)

I would have to say an adult Pingke Elong with that black mask and the red throat


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Large Ternetzi.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

Al's 20 inch+ piraya, then geryi and manueli


----------



## T-wag (May 21, 2009)

ruby red spilo has the compitition beat hands down....the color on those things are AMAZING


----------



## RedSoxfan (Apr 7, 2010)

Great chooses


----------



## BigFrankieD (Feb 12, 2010)

Ruby Red Spilo,Yellow Piraya,Gold Spilo,Mac,Blue Diamond Rhom,choose between them NO WAY!


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

piraya, as they keep their coloration into adulthood. then macs and spilos.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

true spilo, purple sanchezi and orange piraya


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

ruby red spilo


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

hands down the piraya


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

Buckman said:


> ruby red spilo


Ive heard alot about these R.R. Spilo? Anyone have pics?


----------

